# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  Chiarimento su recupero IVA / creditore fallito

## Robert De Niro

Salve a tutti gli gli utenti, sulla scorta di un esempio numerico vorrei sapere se il seguente procedimento è corretto: 
SOCIETA ALFA SRL 
Anno 2005: Credito v/Cliente X: Euro 1.200 (1.000 + IVA 20%); 
Anno 2006: Decreto di apertura fallimento Cliente X / Insinuazione nel passivo fallimentare in qualità di chirografario / Accettazione per l'intero importo per Euro 1.200 (come da piano di riparto). 
Anno 2009: In previsione di un mancato incasso, il ns. ufficio legale rilascia dichiarazione di inesigibilità del credito per incapienza. 
Scrittura in PD: 
(Dare) Perdite Su Crediti 1.200
(Avere) Cliente X  1.200  
Anno 2010: Sentenza di chiusura del fallimento e nessuna impugnazione da parte dei creditori (nessuna somma recuperata da parte di ALFA SRL). 
Anno 2010: Emissione nota variazione IVA ex art. 26 DPR 633/72 
Scrittura in PD: 
(Dare) Sopravvenienze attive 1.000
(Dare) IVA Ns. debito (storno)   200
(Avere) Sopravvenienze attive 1.200           
Secondo Voi, cosa scrivere nella nota di variazione? Va bene ad esempio: "Recupero IVA su credito Cliente X rimasto insoddisfatto ai sensi dell'art. 26 c.2 DPR 633/72"?  
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Secondo Voi, cosa scrivere nella nota di variazione? Va bene ad esempio: "Recupero IVA su credito Cliente X rimasto insoddisfatto ai sensi dell'art. 26 c.2 DPR 633/72"?  
> Grazie

  Va benissimo. 
ciao

----------

